# yes, it's real bees' wax.



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wanted to share a short story with ya'll. 

I sometimes take beeswax candles to craft fairs. (it's a specialized type of fair, for re-creationist type people). When I had the yellow candles, I'd get a lot of sales. the dark ones were great! the normal yellow was good, too. Then I started bringing along capping/white wax candles. Wasn't selling any of the white candles. Even tho they were the same t hing...just white. 

After a couple of fairs I asked one of the buyers why the dark, but not the white? She told me that well...er...um....well, it's because she wanted PURE beeswax. :hrm: We had a conversation about that, and she just didn't really want to believe me that it WAS pure beeswax, and that it hadn't been bleached somehow. 

So...I started taking along a few pieces of fresh, never used brandie-new comb...pure white, no smell....and putting up a HUGE sign, with printed pamphlets people could take hom. That solved the problem! Since I used capping wax the candles had the lovely scent, and were still white.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Interesting story.

For me, one of the best things about being a beekeeping is just educating people. Several folks have told me stories of how they threw out honey that "went bad" sitting in the cupboard, and I explain that it had simply crystalized and can be easily re-liquified. 

The most common winter question is "What do bees do in the winter?" and my standard reply is "Snuggle with their honey".


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

indypartridge said:


> Interesting story.
> 
> For me, one of the best things about being a beekeeping is just educating people. Several folks have told me stories of how they threw out honey that "went bad" sitting in the cupboard, and I explain that it had simply crystalized and can be easily re-liquified.
> 
> The most common winter question is "What do bees do in the winter?" and my standard reply is "Snuggle with their honey".


snuggle with their honey...that's WONDERFUL! 

Another time I had honey for sale, in mason jars. Lady comes by and taps the tops of the jars, and says to her companion, and me...."didn't get a good seal. You need to process longer". Now...me, being the sweet, gentle kind person that I am, (okay...I was on my best behavior trying to make a sale) said "Honey doesn't spoil. I just use the jars because they're easy and you can see the product....my honey isn't processed at all..raw and flavorful" with a BIG  Her friend bought 3 quarts. 

People are strange with things they THINK they know...sometime ask me about the city office group and the green eggs.


----------

